# Doll's House



## Quattre (Aug 19, 2013)

What a weird place.
It's some kind of big house/ tiny mansion.
One third is currently being turned into an appartment. 
One third is slowly crumbling on itself. 
The last one was home to a freaky lady & her many many dolls. 





DH1 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

They should check the roof, if you ask me...




DH8 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

The master bedroom, folks! 




DH7 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

This couch is a bit crowded. 




DH6 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

Upstairs. 




DH5 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

Once again, I could only take proper pictures in the rooms whereI was able to open the shutters. My camera is a phone, the pics are ugly when there's no light...




DH3 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

I'm really sad about this one. This room was some kind of dining room entirely taken over by a herd of dolls having tea. I had a really nice picture of it but deleted it on the phone, believing I was in fact deleting THIS blurry one which shows nothing (any idea on how to get my pic back once it's deleted, someone?). You'll have to believe me, this room was sooo creepy! 




DH2 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

Some parts of the house have been emptied. 




DH4 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

Others are stuffed with clothes, linens, & rags, & books & more dolls. 

That's all, folks; had I had a better camera, I could have showed you the many other rooms & attics & workshops (seems like the place has been some kind of old printing place, with lots of machines and motors and all kind of mechanical stuff all unknown to me...

As usual, please excuse my english & feel free to improve my skills by telling me all about mistakes & mispelling!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 19, 2013)

Freaky place! Imagine going in there in the dark :O


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 19, 2013)

Great find!
Shame about the pic,
Very intersting place, Thanks!


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh wow that is immense, would love to go there, thanks for the sharing


----------



## Deranged09 (Aug 19, 2013)

wow if that was me i would be gone the moment i saw them dolls


----------



## magmo (Aug 19, 2013)

There is something disturbing about dolls... They are ok when a kid is playing with them but on their own... They seem to be waiting to do something evil...


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2013)

Amazing site!


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 19, 2013)

Creepy place, especially the mannequin. Looking forward to the day you get a proper camera


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Another amazing report, those dolls are so freaky! 
Cracking stuff, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 27, 2013)

Interesting report with unusual house contents! Your English / spelling is better than many English people! Thanks for the post..


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 28, 2013)

Would've shat meself, perfectly honestly. That blurry pic...the manequins blurry hand in the foreground....uuuggghhhh. And actually, your spelling and grammar is amazing and like Pauly said above, better than many English peoples'  nice report


----------

